# Small inflatable pool on deck....?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Joist size and free span?
"Several post" does not tell us much.
Even if it was 250 gal. and no one was in the pool that's 2000 LB. static load.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

I will do a quick sketch....


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Standard deck such as yours won't do it. Much less what happens to footings, nails and bolts under 24-7 moving ton of weight. You need to compare to installing a spa and those require its own foundation. Sunny spot on grass is easy and ground cleans itself. I'm just reseeding where the pool used to be and it takes about a week to see green. The ground does get compacted.


----------



## french_guy (Sep 11, 2012)

Here is a quick sketch of my deck
Overall dimensions are 18' x 14'
The sketch shows the 3 beams. The joists are across, and are 1,5" x 7,5" and are 16" O.C
Posts are secured to the beams with carriage bolts
The planks on top of the joists are 5,5" x 1,5"


----------

